# Did you know



## Barbarossa (Mar 6, 2004)

Apparently 30% of American approve of an invasion and takeover of Canada by the U.S.  Interesting news isn't it?


----------



## Moi (Mar 7, 2004)

I don't consider anything "news" unless I can prove it independently of someone's post on a message board.


----------



## jon_forward (Mar 7, 2004)

Hey Isaac....we'll be up for supper tonite... 

yea right...some needs to put a  lock on the med   cabinet..


----------



## eric (Mar 7, 2004)

Have we been watching too much South Park ?


----------



## Zhukov (Mar 7, 2004)

I'd support anchluss, so long as *we* adopt *their* drug laws.  Quebec isn't invited.


----------



## Barbarossa (Mar 7, 2004)

This has nothing to do with South Park.  I just heard it.  I assume everyone thinks it a load of BS then?


----------



## eric (Mar 7, 2004)

Can you provide us a link to where you got that information? It just seems a little over the top. I don't know one single person who thinks that way, and I have contact with a tremendous amount on people.


----------



## jon_forward (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Barbarossa _
> *This has nothing to do with South Park.  I just heard it.  I assume everyone thinks it a load of BS then? *



enough so to put  you in the fertilizer business for some time to   come...


----------



## Said1 (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Zhukov _
> *I'd support anchluss, so long as we adopt their drug laws.  Quebec isn't invited. *



It always comes down to the same thing, no one ever invites the Pepsi's tabournak


----------



## Isaac Brock (Mar 7, 2004)

Yeah I'm thinking union is not such a good idea for either country.  I like being Canadian just fine thank you very much.


----------



## Said1 (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Isaac Brock _
> *Yeah I'm thinking union is not such a good idea for either country.  I like being Canadian just fine thank you very much. *



Moi too.


----------



## Johnney (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jon_forward _
> *enough so to put  you in the fertilizer business for some time to   come... *


 you mean were not going to war with canada?


----------



## jon_forward (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnney _
> *you mean were not going to war with canada? *



 what would we  do with all the french people that frooze to death running awayfrom us?


----------



## Johnney (Mar 7, 2004)

fire wood?


----------



## Scourge (Mar 18, 2004)

America won't take over until water becomes the new oil. Then Canda's days as independent (if they really are now) will be numbered. But as long as Liberals or Conservatives are in power, there will be no need for bloodshed... it'll be a freebie! Thank you! Come again!


----------



## Scourge (Mar 18, 2004)

plus, if Soviet Canuckistan was ever invaded, our Russian brothers would surely recue us! Thanks Zhukov! You're my hereo!


----------



## Scourge (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Barbarossa _
> *Apparently 30% of American approve of an invasion and takeover of Canada by the U.S.  Interesting news isn't it? *



LOL! 
So what? 50% of Americans think humans existed at the same time as the DINOSAURS!  *source: The Bathroom Reader - Plunges into History

However, 50% also BBQ year round... you do the math. Serious business.


----------



## nbdysfu (Mar 19, 2004)

> Can you provide us a link to where you got that information? It just seems a little over the top. I don't know one single person who thinks that way, and I have contact with a tremendous amount on people.



Haha. Well, actually, back in high school someone in the class ahead of me ran for president of the student body on a platform of support for the invasion of Canada, and he won. No joke. Unfortunately we were a few states out of range of the canadian border at that time


----------



## Said1 (Mar 19, 2004)

That's it, no more bacon for you! Feel the power of the Canadian wrath. Try eating a bacon double cheese burger without bacon


----------



## lilcountriegal (Mar 19, 2004)

I.. uh... always loved.. uh.. Canada.  

Can I have some bacon?


----------



## Said1 (Mar 19, 2004)

NO, you don't sound very sincere . Ahhh I feel so powerful mwaaaaahahahahah. Is this how it feels to be Prime Minister


----------



## jon_forward (Mar 19, 2004)

are you by any chance related to that Dean fella?


----------



## lilcountriegal (Mar 19, 2004)

> NO, you don't sound very sincere



Here's a question.  What's the difference between Canadian Bacon and Ham?


----------



## Said1 (Mar 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jon_forward _
> *are you by any chance related to that Dean fella? *



You mean Dean from Canada? Why sure, he's my second cousin


----------



## Johnney (Mar 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Said1 _
> *You mean Dean from Canada? Why sure, he's my second cousin *


 isnt everyone a cousin of sorts up there?


----------



## jon_forward (Mar 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnney _
> *isnt everyone a cousin of sorts up there? *


 Z

so thats where the Kentuckians came from...


----------



## Said1 (Mar 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnney _
> *isnt everyone a cousin of sorts up there? *




Sure, just like your American cousins in the south


----------



## Johnney (Mar 19, 2004)

that they are! a little arkansas/ canadian love thing...lol


----------



## Said1 (Mar 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnney _
> *that they are! a little arkansas/ canadian love thing...lol *



Bobby Mac said everyone does it, and he'd kill my mammy and pappy if I told. You saying it ain't so


----------



## lilcountriegal (Mar 19, 2004)

> Bobby Mac said everyone does it, and he'd kill my mammy and pappy if I told. You saying it ain't so



:rotflmao:


----------



## Said1 (Mar 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lilcountriegal _
> *:rotflmao:
> 
> *




I can't see the images


----------



## Johnney (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## Said1 (Mar 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnney _
> * *



I can't see that image either


----------

